# Quelle distribution Linux installer ?



## jph92 (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
D'après ce que je lis sur ce forum et les différents tutos que j'ai trouvé sur le net, il me semble que la distribution Ubuntu est régulièrement évoquée.
Je voudrai installer une Debian, est-ce qu'il y a des incompatibilités ?
Merci


----------



## ScotchE (21 Décembre 2010)

Debian est compatible avec un mac. 
Le hardware sera bien supporté, il faudra probablement bricoler un peu pour quelques périphériques mais rien de compliqué pour un habitué de cette distribution.

Tu veux l'avoir via bootcamp ou en virtualisation ?


----------



## edd72 (21 Décembre 2010)

On distingue 2 branches majeures dans les distributions Linux:
- celles basées sur Debian
- celles basées sur Red Hat (enfin, je ne sais plus trop maintenant)
Bref, tout ça pour dire que Ubuntu est basé sur Debian.

Au niveau des "incompatibilités", il n'en existe pas à proprement parlé, il faut juste savoir si les drivers existent (tels quels ou à compiler) pour chacun de tes périphériques internes et externes comme sur un PC en fait.


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2010)

Sinon, Slackware existe toujours


----------



## jph92 (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.
Pour répondre à ScotchE, je vais faire un triple boot : Osx, Debian, Seven... c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai acheté ce iMac.


----------



## Williamwe (19 Janvier 2011)

Ka derniere de debian et vrement pas mal personnelemen j'utilise ubuntu aucun problem a part pour l'utilisation itune


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Sinon, Slackware existe toujours



Ouiiiiiii 



Williamwe a dit:


> Ka derniere de debian et vrement pas mal personnelemen j'utilise ubuntu aucun problem a part pour l'utilisation itune



Va falloir que je mette ma Debian à jour.
Opensuse aussi est intéressante. Il y en pas de distros sympas et bien foutues.

Distrowatch est un bon lieu pour prendre un peu la température des distribs.


----------



## Djin27 (6 Mars 2011)

Et quand vous avez installez Ubuntu, vous avez utilisé Boot Camp pour la partition, ou à partir du disque d'installation UBuntu?


----------



## gagarts (10 Mars 2011)

Personnellement, j'avais fais un triple boot avec OS X, Win XP et Ubuntu, ça marchait plutôt bien, mais c'est saoûlant de devoir rebooter à chaque fois pour utiliser un logiciel... J'ai opté pour VirtualBox ! ^^

Mais pour répondre, j'avais installé d'abord Mac OS X, puis, avec BootCamp, j'avais ajouté Win XP, puis, j'avais mis rEFIt et j'avais fini avec Ubuntu (en partitions "logiques" ^^).

Mais, il y a d'autres écoles ! Et moi, ça date un peu... ^^'


----------



## malagasy (24 Avril 2011)

jph92 a dit:


> Je voudrai installer une Debian, est-ce qu'il y a des incompatibilités ?



salut,

je te conseille ubuntu pour commencer si tu n'as jamais utilisé linux, puisque c'est déroutant de devoir taper des lignes de commandes si on n'a pas l'habitude. Puis après, si tu te sentiras à l'aise, je te conseille d'installer Debian, Fedora, Suse, OpenBSD, Slakware, Mandrake et Gentoo dans Virtualbox, et de les tester puis de choisir par toi meme ce qui t'iras le mieux

A+


----------



## Karlan (4 Mai 2011)

jph92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> D'après ce que je lis sur ce forum et les différents tutos que j'ai trouvé sur le net, il me semble que la distribution Ubuntu est régulièrement évoquée.
> Je voudrai installer une Debian, est-ce qu'il y a des incompatibilités ?
> Merci


Si tes débutant commence par des grosses distrib comme Mandriva ou Ubuntu.


----------

